
Additional 6.6MM File for Unemployment Bringing 3 Week Total to 17MM+ - treyfitty
https://www.nytimes.com./2020/04/09/business/stock-market-today-coronavirus.html
======
treyfitty
For reference: A month ago, economists predicted just 3MM for 1 week.

